# PVR 721 DOA



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Guess I must be the first to get a dead one. Received mine on 7/17 and have spent two days doing everything I and the forum here could think of. But alas, my unit would not allow itself to get authorizzed nor would it recognize any of the switches. Sending it back is like losing a loved one!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I was keeping my fingers crossed when I got mine, because I got it the first week in July I figured if it was DOA, I would have to wait afew more weeks..thankfully everything is fine
I am in mourning for you Doug, 
Where do I send flowers


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Hey Bill D, thanks for the sympathy and the good laugh (I need some about now). Mark at DD said he may have a cancellation coming back on Monday which he will ship to me. Let's hope so!


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Doug just be thankful for the time the two of you spent together. Treasure those moments and keep them close to your heart. Maybe you'll see her again in heaven.....
Our prayers are with you? We're sorry for your loss......


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Problem dont have good memories of that time together.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Doug , just a word of caution I heard your 721 was a two-timer.


----------

